# Flat Warts?



## _tiffany (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't remember posting about this here before and I looked back a few pages, but I was wondering if anyone has an advice for getting rid of flat warts.  I have about a zillion under my eyebrows and they've been there for years.  I went to the dermatologist and got different creams and stuff, but they haven't worked yet so I just wanted to see if anyone had any success getting rid of them.  Any input would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 9, 2009)

I used to have a few under my foot. They were there for years. I tried to get it frozen off but it didn't work very well.

I actually bought a few different oils and medicated bandages from Dr. Scholls for warts and it actually worked after awhile, thank goodness. You just have to be consistent with it. 

These are the exact products I got, they work great!!

Dr. Scholl's - Product Detail

I got this, Dr. Scholl's - Product Detail

but this might be better if they're under your eyebrows. Dr. Scholl's - Product Detail

I used both of them together and it was gone within a month.

Good luck!


----------



## tottui (Jul 16, 2009)

I use to have flat warts of my forehead and my chin for about 2 1/2 years, then out of the blue they disappeared... At the beggining I had only a few on my forehead, and at the time it didnt bother me that much.. but as time passed I begand getting more and more so I went to the dermatologist and he recommended a cream called Aldara, which is used to treat warts in your va-jayjay, but it really didnt work.  Then I began researching on the internet and I found that (and then another derm agreed on it) that they just come and go... no cream nor medicine to treat it. Supposedly once they are gone, they are gone for good (hopefully)... I still have a few on my cheeks but they are nearly invicible...

Here's a link to a post I made about it about a year ago
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f177/flat-warts-74545/

hope it helps!


----------



## _tiffany (Jul 19, 2009)

I knew I remembered seeing a post about this before, but I couldn't find it.  Thanks for the link!  My dermatologist has given me something similar to Retin-A and Aldara too, but they haven't really done anything.  Recently, they turned red and really visible but now it seems like they're starting to go away (it's been about three weeks since the redness)...hopefully they'll be gone forever.


----------



## 2nigurl (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a lot in my face before and my dermatologist recommended that i have it cauterized.  I think its the best way to get rid of it than using creams and stuff.


----------



## _tiffany (Aug 14, 2009)

I started putting hydrogen peroxide under my eyebrows using a Q-Tip and the appearance of the bumps reduced so much.  I think they may be gone, it feels smooth but I can kind of still see the bumps or where they used to be.  I'm so happy, thanks for the tips!


----------

